# Property overgrowth/debris removal needed



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

My homeowners association is in need of a certified and insured individual or company to come clear roughly 1000 square feet of overgrowth as well as misc. debris through the property such as fallen rotting trees and trash. This will include clear and haul away. Need multiple quotes for the homeowners association to get the lowest quote possible. Please send me PM's for contact information or questions. Need the work to be completed on 1 February, 2012.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

contact Brnbser a forum member here.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Realtor said:


> contact Brnbser a forum member here.


 
X2!!!!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Realtor said:


> contact Brnbser a forum member here.


He said he isn't interested in the job.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> He said he isn't interested in the job.


Okay


----------

